# Bottle Cage Screws



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

What is the standard size for these? My bike didn't come with any. Local bike shop doesn't sell them. They gave me some, but they are all mismatched. Want to see if I can get some Home Depot/Lowes.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

M5x12mm


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

And go for stainless or alloy to lessen the chance for corrosion.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Home Depot, Lowes and Ace Hardware all have a good selection of stainless metric nut and bolts. As others have posted, bottle cage bolts/screws are normally 5MM by whatever length you need, say 10~15MM long. Grease the bolt threads before you install them to save some grief down the road.


----------



## Chuck_ MI (Nov 14, 2009)

5mm X 0.8mm is the size for water bottles. The second part descibes the thread pitch (one thread per 0.8mm). It is a finer thread than say an M5 X 1mm bolt.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Found them, but I ended up getting a #10-32 x 1/2 in. They worked. They didn't have the cap screw socket style in metric. Thanks again.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

FINEMNT said:


> Found them, but I ended up getting a #10-32 x 1/2 in. They worked. They didn't have the cap screw socket style in metric. Thanks again.


You might want to put a lock washer underneath the bolt head. The 10/32 screw diameter is 5MM but the thread pitch is slightly different and may allow the screw to back itself loose. That is until you can get the correct 5MM socket head screw.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

FINEMNT said:


> Found them, but I ended up getting a #10-32 x 1/2 in. They worked. *They didn't have the cap screw socket style in metric. *Thanks again.


Wow. That's a pretty crappy store. Our local hardware store, in a town of 9900 people, has them - in stainless steel.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

#10-32 screws will work, but be careful about torquing them down. The diameter is slightly smaller than 5mm and the pitch is also off, so it's a sloppy fit and at max torque could strip the boss, which would make the bargain pretty expensive in the long run. 

If you can't find M5 fine (0.8) SS screws, your better off get the right thread in non SS, like a galvanized screw, rather than the wrong thread in SS.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Ya know what would make all of this easier?

PM me your address and I'll mail you some.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

just because you are using stainless bolts doesn't mean you won't get rust. unless the tool you use to tighten the bolt is stainless also, it will deposit a bit of normal steel in the head of the bolt and that will rust. maybe put a couple drops of oil or chainlube in the head to reduce the chance of rust.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Man, talk about having knowledge guys! I really appreciate your input. I didn't even realize the difference. The screws went in with no problem or force. But I will go back to another hardware store to get the correct ones. Last thing I want is to mess up the threading on a brand new bike, now that would "screw" things up! Platypius, I appreciate the offer!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Go to ACE.
They have 5mm x .80 x 10,12,16mm in Black and S/S Allen Cap Heads.
Or your LBS should have tons of them.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Ya know what would make all of this easier?
> 
> PM me your address and I'll mail you some.


I also have a bunch you can have for free...
Post your address and they are on the way.
John
[email protected]


----------



## ksl316 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd remove the 10-32's asap and buy the correct size.While the diameter is similar you run the risk of stripping the holes and having to insert a helicoil to repair the threads.I own a fastener supply shop in Miami and see this happen quite often.I'd suggest a m5 x 16 button head socket or regular socket head in stainless.Titanium is great but not worth the price that ppl would want.I'd also suggest using some sort of thread lubricant like Neversieze to reduce the chance of thread galling.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

Your local bike shop wouldn't order you any screws? Looks like ther are several on this list that will give you the correct w/b screws. I will add my two cents. Go with eith 5M x 10mm or 4M x 10mm (8,10 or even 12 mm long screws will work). Add some grease onto threads and be careful.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

They are off. Thanks again. Will be headed to Lowes to check. I did go to my LBS, had some, but were rusted in some parts and were all mismatched. If I can't find any there, I will hit you all up that wouldn't mind sending them for free!


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Man, talk about no one having stainless steel screws around here! Found some non-stainless at lowes, this time in the correct size, 5m x 8. They are black. Greased them up, put them in. Do you think it will be a bad idea on leaving these, or should I just order some Stainless ones off the internet? Thanks.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

The black oxide finish is not weather resistant and is intended for normal indoor machinery type uses. The galvanized finish is much more weatherproof, and Nickle or chrome plated brass is the most weatherproof, shy of stainless, ti, or anodized aluminum.

Grease the threads well, and you'll protect the frame from rust damage on the threads, but the heads will rust if you ride in foul weather, so use them until you can get hold of brass or SS screws.

BTW- I thought someone was sending you a few.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Do you have a fastenal store near you? That is where I got mine


----------

